# Addition to the mancave



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Finally got my extendedable minibar in the man cave. The fridge get put in next week.
View attachment 5581


View attachment 5582


View attachment 13844


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Sweet piece of furniture!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow thats nice!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

that is one nice piece of furniture. Very cool.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome bar bro!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

that is really nice


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats a very nice piece


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice indeed


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

cool...


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks good....


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats cool


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

classy and swank at the same time
nice addition


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice pickup .nice man cave you got going there


----------



## Damsel-cl (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm working on my woman's cave, and I want one of those - next to my humidor of course!


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

A must for every ManCave


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Well-

When do we get an invite for drinks????


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet bar


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful piece of furniture!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Verry Verry Nice!!! I'll have a Crown on the rocks, And an Illusione 888.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Absolutely friggin' awesome!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That is great looking. I love neat furniture


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats awesome


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Well-
> 
> When do we get an invite for drinks????


Ill buy the booze you pay the airfare:biggrin:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I see the Laphroig and the Dalmore Cigar Malt - great choices!

Beatiful piece of furniture.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

not to mention a balvenie? which looks like it might be an older one. Haven't seen a green label before


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> not to mention a balvenie? which looks like it might be an older one. Haven't seen a green label before


The green label is Japanese Hakushu Single malt whiskey.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

That is really nice! I like!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

I stand corrected


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice!!


----------

